# Over 2 years out from Dday



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

and things are still moving forward!! Sorry I disappeared, the husband left for another 12 month deployment, I am in full time school ( woo college LOL) and I have the kids here too, so we are out of the house 90% of the time trying to stay busy!

Things between the husband and I are going really really well! I was pretty nervous about the deployment for a while, but I just kinda told myself that if he chose to cheat again, its out of my control, and made my peace with it. I don't think he will, but I also am a firm believer in our transparency, so we both can see each others emails/phone/facebook/etc with no problem. I gave him a list of my passwords, and I have his as well. 

I do have to say I think a lot of my progress is because I got myself back in full force. I am on my third semester of classes ( and I am doing great at it!) and have a career in mind. I feel whole. I go to the gym, the kids and I are always going to do SOMETHING and I just feel happy with myself. We email and skype a lot to keep our connection, and he does everything he possibly can to show me that he loves me and misses me. We are making future plans all the time now. I think I am finally at the point where I am glad we stayed together, but I also realize that should it happen again, I can walk away a whole person and still be happy!!! I still hate Halloween though


----------



## Devastated1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Dawn!

I've been gone a while, too. I'm so glad to hear that things are going well for the two of you. I love reading happy posts 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

